# Any Jambalaya fans here?



## Rob Babcock (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wondering.  I haven't noticed any recipes posted here (maybe they're under rice?).  I used to run a restaurant where I did a Cajun buffet every Tues for a month & a half, ending on Fat Tuesday.  One of my most popular dishes was Jambalaya.

Okay, one of my _many_ most popular dishes! 8)


----------



## Raine (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, we like it!


----------



## Raine (Feb 15, 2005)

You could do a search of the site. May be in Pasta, rice or Fish seafood areas.


----------



## Shunka (Feb 15, 2005)

Jambalaya, ettoufe' and gumbo are staples here, along with Mexican, southern, south-western and Native American dishes!!! My family likes it when I mix the rice into the gumbo. I never make less then 4 gallons worth at a time,  I freeze it for the kids to take with them when they come to visit. Hubby being a truck driver, likes to take it with him on the road. Problem is--I need to send more with him as the other drivers all come running when they find out he has some of my gumbo with him!!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 15, 2005)

Start posting, Rob and Shunka!  I'd love to try some of your recipies!


----------



## htc (Feb 15, 2005)

Ditto here as well, would love to try any recipes people have!


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2005)

I Love Jambalaya. There are a few recipes under the Rice heading.

Here is one

and

Here is another


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

Jambalaya is one of my faves as well! I know there's at least one jambalaya thread around here somewhere.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for linking my recipe, GB.  I love jambalaya.  The spicier the better.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2005)

Rob:

Try this one.  It's one of my favorites.



CHICKEN & TASSO JAMBALAYA


Seasoning Mix:

2	Bay Leaves
2 tsp	Cayenne
1.5 tsp	Salt
1.5 tsp	White Pepper
1 tsp 	Dry Thyme
.5 tsp	Black Pepper
.25 tsp	Rubbed Sage 


For the Recipe:

2 Tb	Unsalted Butter
.5 Lb 	Chopped Tasso
.75 Lb 	Chicken, cut into bite-size pieces
1 C 	Onions, chopped, in all
1 C 	Celery, chopped, in all
1 C	Green Bell Peppers, chopped, in all
1 Tb	Garlic, minced
.5 C 	Tomato Sauce
1 C 	Tomatoes, peeled & chopped
2.5 C	Chicken Stock
1.5 C 	Rice, converted



Preheat the oven to 350F.

Combine the seasoning mix ingredients in a small bowl.

Melt the butter in a 3.5-quart saucepan over high heat.  Add the tasso and cook, stirring frequently, until the meat starts to brown, about 3 minutes.

Add the chicken and continue cooking, stirring frequently and scraping the pan bottom well, until the chicken is browned, about 3 to 5 minutes. 

Stir in the seasonings, half of the onions, celery, and bell peppers, and all the garlic.

Continue to cook the mixture, stirring almost constantly and scraping the pan bottom as needed, until the vegetables start to get tender, about 5 to 8 minutes. 

Stir in the tomato sauce and cook, stirring often, for 1 minute. 

Stir in the remaining onions, celery, and bell peppers and the tomatoes. 

Remove from the heat, stir in the stock and rice.  Transfer the mixture to an ungreased 13 x 9-inch baking pan and bake, uncovered, until the rice is tender, about 60-75 minutes. 

Remove from the oven, stir, and discard the bay leaves.  Let it sit for 5 minutes. 

Serve with Creole Sauce.

CREOLE SAUCE



Seasoning Mix:

2	Bay Leaves
.75 tsp	Dry Oregano
.5 tsp	Salt
.5 tsp	White Pepper
.5 tsp	Cayenne
.5 tsp	Paprika
.5 tsp	Black Pepper
.5tsp	Dry Thyme
.5 tsp  	Dry Basil 


For the Recipe:

4 Tb	Unsalted Butter
1 C	Tomato, peeled & chopped
.75 C	Onion, chopped
.75 C	Celery, chopped
.75 C	Green Bell Pepper, chopped
1.5. tsp	Garlic, minced
1.25 C	Chicken Stock	   
1 C	Tomato Sauce, canned
1 tsp	Sugar
.5 tsp 	Tabasco Sauce 


Seasoning Mix:

Combine the mix ingredients in a small bowl and set aside.


For the Recipe:

Melt the butter in a 12” skillet over medium heat.

Stir in the tomatoes, onions, celery, bell peppers, garlic and the seasoning mix.  Stir thoroughly and sauté, stirring occasionally, until the onions are transparent, about 5 minutes.

Stir in the stock, tomato sauce, sugar and Tabasco sauce.  Bring to a boil and simmer, stirring occasionally, for 20 minutes.

Remove bay leaves before serving.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

I just found this recipe so haven't tried it yet but will be soon!  Anything I can cook while I'm at work is always a plus!

*Slow Cooker Jambalaya*

1 pound skinless, bonelesschicken breast halves - cut into 1 inch cubes
1 pound andouille sausage, sliced
1 (28 ounce) can diced tomatoes with juice
1 large onion, chopped
1 large green bell pepper, chopped
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chicken broth	
2 teaspoons dried oregano
2 teaspoons dried parsley
2 teaspoons Cajun seasoning
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1 pound frozen cooked shrimp without tails
Cooked rice

Directions
1 In a slow cooker, mix the chicken, sausage, tomatoes 
   with juice, onion, green bell pepper, celery, and broth. 
   Season with oregano, parsley, Cajun seasoning, cayenne 
   pepper, and thyme.

2 Cover, and cook 7 to 8 hours on Low, or 3 to 4 hours on 
   High. Stir in the shrimp during the last 30 minutes of cook time.

3  Serve the slow cooker mixture over the cooked rice.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll hunt up one of my recipes when I get a chance.  My problem at the moment is that I'm hungry for jambalaya, but I'd need to buy about 8 spices that I'm out of- kind of a pita.  Paul Prudhomme's "Season Magic" mixes work very well as a standalone seasoning for many Cajun foods, but I finished off my can and it's hard to find where I live.

There's not a spec of snow on the ground here, and up til today it was in the 50's!    Even so, late winter is always the time I get hungry for spicy & cajun foods.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2005)

I love jambalya but don't make it very often. I won a jambalya contest a couple of years ago that the radio station I listen to did. I'll have to find the recipe & post it. This may be a good excuse for me to make some this weekend!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's mine...


1lb andouille or Cajun-style sausage
4 skinned & boned chicken breast halves
2Tbsp peanut oil
1C chopped cooked ham
2tsp Cajun seasoning
1 large onion, finely chopped
1 medium sized green bell pepper, chopped
1/2C chopped celery
3 cloves garlic, minced
1(14 1/2 ounce)can Cajun style stewed tomatoes, undrained
1/2C chicken broth
1Tbsp worstershire sause
1/2tsp hot sauce(or more to taste)
3C hot cooked rice
1C finely chopped green onions

Cut sausage into 1/2 inch slices; cut chicken into 1/2 inch pieces.

Cook causage in oil in a large Dutch oven over medium high heat 3 minutes or until browned. Add chicken & cook, stirring constantly, 3 minutes or until browned.

Stir in ham & cook until heated through. Remove meat mixture, reserving 1Tbsp drippings in Dutch oven. Return meat to pan; stir in Cajun seasoning & next 5 ingredients*. Cook 5 minutes, stirring mixture constantly.

Stir in chicken broth & remaining ingredients; cook, stirring constantly, 2 minutes or until heated throughly.

Makes 6 servings.

*I like to throw in some frozen cooked shrimp(thawed)at this point. I don't know how much I add though. :?


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

That sounds so yummy, crewsk!  What did you win for the contest?


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2005)

A couple of t-shirts, a grill brush, a cooler-seat thingy(it's hard to describe but it"s like a large insulated bag that folds out to sit on), & 4 tickets to see Aeros(it's a "gymanstics" troop that does things like Cirqu De Sole...I knoe I spelled that wrong  sorry). I just did it on a dare from my hubby & a couple of friends so I was rather shocked when a guy from the radio station called & said I had won & they wanted me to bring a batch of the jambalya to the station & be on air with them. They got 250 recipe entries & thought mine looked the best. That was one dare I was glad I took!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow!  That's a huge complement to your cooking that you were chosen out of so many entrants!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2005)

I thought so too, hubby & my parents were very proud of me! I never win anything so you can imagine my shock when I won this!  Oh, I almost forgot, I also got a $50 gift certificate to one of the grocery stores here.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 16, 2005)

Crewsk's Award Winning Jambalaya! Cool!  8)


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks DC!


----------



## Shunka (Feb 20, 2005)

My Gumbo
1/4 c. butter
1/4 c. flour
1/3 c. chopped yellow onion
1/3 c. chopped celery
1/3 c. chopped bell pepper, red and/or green
4 minced cloves of garlic
2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut into small cubes
1 c. small cubes of ham
6-8 c. chicken stock or broth(may need a bit more)
1 lg. can of diced tomatoes, with the juice
1 20-oz. bag of sliced frozen okra(I like extra in my gumbo!)
1 lb. small deveined, peeled shrimp
salt, pepper and spices
chopped parsley

I melt the butter and add the flour. Heat over medium-low heat, stirring all of the time. (Make sure you have the veggies chopped and ready to go before you start!!) You want a roux the color between milk chocolate and dark, be careful not to burn the roux!! Just keep stirring constantly!! Add the onions, celery, and bell peppers; let cook over low heat until they sweat. Add the broth, tomatoes and chicken. Stir well and add a bit of cajun or creole seasonings and fresh thyme leaves or a tbs. of dry. Turn heat to medium. Cook with a lid on for 45 minutes to 1 hour. Add ham and a splash of worcheshire sauce. Cook for half hour. Add the okra and taste to see if salt, pepper and other seasonings are needed. Cook on low for another hour and then add the shrimp; cook for about 15-20 minutes. Add a touch of Tabasco sauce now if wanted. Also add the chopped parsel.Serve over cooked rice. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My family likes for me to add the rice to the pot, I add this before the shrimp and after the okra. Add the cayenne and other hot spices that you want towards the beginning, a little at a time and save some for the last half hour of cooking. Make sure to taste before you do!!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 20, 2005)

Good looking Gumbo recipe, Shunka.  I love gumbo.

Unfortunately, my local Sam's Club quit carrying Andouille, and it's very hard to find anywhere else.  You of course _can_ make jambalaya without it, but it ain't the same.  I'm going to use chicken & pork sausage this time.  For tonight I decided to make chili, but I think I'll make the jamba' later this week.


----------



## Shunka (Feb 21, 2005)

Rob, I can't get Andouille anywhere close to here. I have to drive 35 miles to the closest grocery store as it is. I tend to use Kielbasa and then just add more spices to my Jambalaya.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.jacobsandouille.com/


----------



## Shunka (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you Andy M. for the link!   I have it saved and will check it out.


----------

